# Any issues with drugs in the car?



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Has anyone ever had a passenger that was knowing carrying drugs or using uber to go buy drugs. (I'm even talking about weed). cause sum don't consider weed a drug. But it's still illegal in my state. But I was wondering what I should do if I encounter this issue. I would be worried I'd get pulled over an passenger would hide drugs in my car an I'd get charged for it.


----------



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

I live in Colorado and weed is legal. But no drug problems. However occasional weed smelling pax.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Vwrd01 said:


> I live in Colorado and weed is legal. But no drug problems. However occasional weed smelling pax.


I get weed smell alot. I just wonder if for some reason I was pulled over by a cop while on a trip an a passenger was riding dirty and tried to ditch the drugs in my seat or somewhere in my car. I mean how would that work out for me ? I'm just wondering if this has happen to anyone an what was outcome..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I seen a YouTube video of a uber passenger what was buying drugs an the driver seen it and told them to get out an they were gonna get hostile with driver but driver got out of car an called cops an passengers left. But what if he did take them an cops followed an pulled them over an the passenger hid the drugs in the car. What would happen to driver.?


----------



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

I read of this before some where.

In short Cops would let you go but they question the both of you separately, look to see A to B on the App while in route etc.. and arrest the person who really had the drugs which that person usually has a record already.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

OK that makes since. I've never had any drug issues so if that was case I'd be OK. I pick up some shady characters . irs bad enough I drive a retired cop car crown Vic that I get scared passengers . Idk if there riding dirty or have warrants buti always wondered what would happen in that situation . thxs for response


----------



## j4de305 (Apr 3, 2016)

I encountered this issue last night. I picked up a group going to the youth fair. The oldest girl, looked as she was in college, However, Come to find out that she was in highschool, and the other two girls with her middle school. They did not type in the address on uber, told me they had to pick up somebody first and that they will show me where. They directed me to what is well known in my town as the "stop and kill" corner. A place I NEVER go to. The middle school girl said "I have to get something" ran into an apartment, two minutes came back out, smelling of pure fresh weed. They then said that they would show me where the pick up was for their friends. At this point I was frustrated and made the girl enter the address on her end in Uber. I confronted the middle school girl about the drugs. Explained that I cannot have drugs in my vehicle. At this point I am figuring all these girls are minors- if I get pulled over- I am the adult- maybe I am now responsible. She claimed she smoked it and that was the smell- However there is a big difference between smoking it and having it on you. My car REAKED OF it. I could not drive for hours after that, as I had to get my car aired out. How do we handle a situation like this? They are minors, I couldn't just pull over and drop them off??? I lost out big that night--- They as well gave me a very bad rating. I literally dropped from all 5 star ratings to a 4.74- How is that possible on one rating. UGH>>>


----------



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Report this to uber. Also tell them to scrub your 1 star you got


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I MUST . . . watch the road . ..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

j4de305 said:


> I encountered this issue last night. I picked up a group going to the youth fair. The oldest girl, looked as she was in college, However, Come to find out that she was in highschool, and the other two girls with her middle school. They did not type in the address on uber, told me they had to pick up somebody first and that they will show me where. They directed me to what is well known in my town as the "stop and kill" corner. A place I NEVER go to. The middle school girl said "I have to get something" ran into an apartment, two minutes came back out, smelling of pure fresh weed. They then said that they would show me where the pick up was for their friends. At this point I was frustrated and made the girl enter the address on her end in Uber. I confronted the middle school girl about the drugs. Explained that I cannot have drugs in my vehicle. At this point I am figuring all these girls are minors- if I get pulled over- I am the adult- maybe Ideactivated ponsible. She claimed she smoked it and that was the smell- However there is a big difference between smoking it and having it on you. My car REAKED OF it. I could not drive for hours after that, as I had to get my car aired out. How do we handle a situation like this? They are minors, I couldn't just pull over and drop them off??? I lost out big that night--- They as well gave me a very bad rating. I literally dropped from all 5 star ratings to a 4.74- How is that possible on one rating. UGH>>>


That's Bs. man I feel for u. These are real , true issues that should be address by uber. We need a way out of these situations. I think if we're driving for uber we should be excluded from anything that passenger has, does, is. We could be transporting drug dealer, drug addict, prostitute, bank robber, child molester, murderer.I hope not! But we as driver should be safe as long as were within a trip an can prove it with the app I guess. But we def need a safety class or training for this from uber. An if for some reason we have to remove a passenger for any of those reasons. Drunk, fighting, drug use. They wouldn't be able to rate us. Cause us doing the right thing can get us deactivated by there low rating . which is bs also. What can we do


----------



## j4de305 (Apr 3, 2016)

Vwrd01 said:


> Report this to uber. Also tell them to scrub your 1 star you got


I did. No response. Maybe I am reporting it the wrong way. 
I emailed support and noted it under help problem with rider. Is that correct ? 
It's the first time I had an issue so I am clueless.


----------



## j4de305 (Apr 3, 2016)

I


uberRonSmith said:


> That's Bs. man I feel for u. These are real , true issues that should be address by uber. We need a way out of these situations. I think if we're driving for uber we should be excluded from anything that passenger has, does, is. We could be transporting drug dealer, drug addict, prostitute, bank robber, child molester, murderer.I hope not! But we as driver should be safe as long as were within a trip an can prove it with the app I guess. But we def need a safety class or training for this from uber. An if for some reason we have to remove a passenger for any of those reasons. Drunk, fighting, drug use. They wouldn't be able to rate us. Cause us doing the right thing can get us deactivated by there low rating . which is bs also. What can we do


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Has anyone ever had a passenger that was knowing carrying drugs or using uber to go buy drugs. (I'm even talking about weed). cause sum don't consider weed a drug. But it's still illegal in my state. But I was wondering what I should do if I encounter this issue. I would be worried I'd get pulled over an passenger would hide drugs in my car an I'd get charged for it.


If u r worried about stuff like that then u can't be uber driver.


----------



## j4de305 (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree. We have to have the ability to maintain our safety and security without taking the chance of losing our driving priveledges.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

LA#1x3 said:


> If u r worried about stuff like that then u can't be uber driver.


What do you mean I can't be a uber driver because I worry about this stuff. Are U a uber driver? If so, you don't ever think about this stuff urself? It's a serious topic. I know nothing's is gonna get resolved by taking about it but it's a good topic. I just with there were sumthing uber would do to assure us a safe transaction without losing everything. That's all


----------



## j4de305 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ubers response to me about my druggie minors in my car 
Hey Jeanette,

I'm sorry to hear about this - I've reviewed your trip details and noted this and will be re-evaluating this rider's access to the Uber platform..

All riders and drivers must treat one another with respect and courtesy. As per code of conduct (which he attached ) 
*COMPLIANCE WITH THE LAW*
Illegal substances and - unless explicitly allowed by law - open containers of alcohol are not permitted in drivers' vehicles. This is against the law and a serious violation of Uber's policy. Furthermore, Uber does not tolerate drug or alcohol use by drivers while using the Uber app. If a rider believes a driver may be under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please request that the driver end the trip immediately and alert Uber Support

My reply 
The riders were upset that I questioned them and made a big deal about it. To them it seemed acceptable for it to be in my car. I had a rider complain an hour later that my car smelled of it. My next concern was that I know that group gave me a bad review and I think that is unfair as I have to worry about my safety and security as well as theirs. I would like the rating reviewed and scratched. You will see that I strive for the best service with my riders. They are my guest in my car not my customer. I offer water, mints, aux cords and even resting pillows. Please look into scratching their rating they gave me. Much appreciated!

And of course the answer is basically. No : 
His reply 
Alas I'm not allowed to change any ratings. But I am looking at your account and you have nothing to worry about. You're doing an awesome job and your passengers think you're absolutely great. "Wonderful!" and "Great Driver!" are the last two pieces of feedback on your account.

Keep up the good work and the occasional bad rating won't affect your rating at all.

If I get cut off because I get under 4.7 
I am gonna go tell these girl mom. 
Ugh.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

This rideshare thing is totally disadvantage for the driver.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

When no one admit having drugs, everyone gets arrested and your car gets confiscated. So don't let anyone else tell you differently


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

A dash cam is your best friend I have my vehicle under surveillance. It can see the pax at any angle from the time they approach the door to opening the door and the back hatch. I drive a Prius in my area it's beneficiary. But at night time I have changing led lights that help with the camera to it makes the pax think it's a party car but it's more of a safety feature for me.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hm, drive straight to the police station? They can't give you a negative rating if they are locked up.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Google the terms "constructive possession" and "totality of circumstances".

Bottom line is this -- it depends upon what is found in the vehicle, where it is found in the vehicle, who is in the vehicle when it is found, what is found with you besides the controlled substance, and more.

Girl is the right rear seat reeks of marijuana, has two priors for possession, has a used pipe in her pocket, and a dime bag is found stuffed into the door pocket where she was sitting... you have no worries.

The same dime bag is found underneath your seat, rolling papers are found in your center console, your eyes are bloodshot and you refuse a field sobriety test... you will have problems.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> Hm, drive straight to the police station? They can't give you a negative rating if they are locked up.


At first I thought that's quite a prick thing to do, Giving it more thought it actually seem like the better solution. 
You don't know those idiots, Why would you take all the possible risks for them? What do you get in return other than paid minimum wage? So many bad things can happen, Next rider can totally report you for having the smell in your car, If pulled over by officers you will waste lots of valuable time at the least even if they let you go. 
Last but not least, After this those idiots might grow up to be better adults. win-win.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> At first I thought that's quite a prick thing to do, Giving it more thought it actually seem like the better solution.
> You don't know those idiots, Why would you take all the possible risks for them? What do you get in return other than paid minimum wage? So many bad things can happen, Next rider can totally report you for having the smell in your car, If pulled over by officers you will waste lots of valuable time at the least even if they let you go.
> Last but not least, After this those idiots might grow up to be better adults. win-win.


No one risks me in my vehicle. Only exception I make is weed from a legit dispensary. Being a patient myself, I have no issue with a legal person getting legal weed.

Any other situation, if I had the slightest hint of drugs or a deal going down, I have no issue bringing them right where they belong. The nearest cop car or station.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

My only issues is when they don't share


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

In a country with thousands of police departments there's just no way to get a reliable answer to this question. Sometimes COPS plant drugs in cars if you get the wrong one at the wrong time.


----------



## WING (Jan 27, 2017)

uberron73 said:


> Has anyone ever had a passenger that was knowing carrying drugs or using uber to go buy drugs. (I'm even talking about weed). cause sum don't consider weed a drug. But it's still illegal in my state. But I was wondering what I should do if I encounter this issue. I would be worried I'd get pulled over an passenger would hide drugs in my car an I'd get charged for it.


One time I had someone left a candy wrapping paper at the back seat and then I did not know it was weed, I just put inside the trash can underneath my own seat. Unfortunately I was being pulled over and being asked by the police if I smoked weed. I said no and then I got down from my car to let him investigate. He found the candy paper and said what was that, I said I don't know. He said I was lying and I was almost crying, I said someone left that inside my car, must be the passenger........then he tested my eyes with a pen pointing to different directions......eventually he let me go but since then I did not driver for Uber for more than a year.....lol


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

j4de305 said:


> How do we handle a situation like this? They are minors, I couldn't just pull over and drop them off???


Sure you coulda. At the nearest police station. Let them sort it out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dchap08 said:


> Hm, drive straight to the police station? They can't give you a negative rating if they are locked up.


They can when they get out, though. And worse. They even have your license plate number.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

j4de305 said:


> I encountered this issue last night. I picked up a group going to the youth fair. The oldest girl, looked as she was in college, However, Come to find out that she was in highschool, and the other two girls with her middle school. They did not type in the address on uber, told me they had to pick up somebody first and that they will show me where. They directed me to what is well known in my town as the "stop and kill" corner. A place I NEVER go to. The middle school girl said "I have to get something" ran into an apartment, two minutes came back out, smelling of pure fresh weed. They then said that they would show me where the pick up was for their friends. At this point I was frustrated and made the girl enter the address on her end in Uber. I confronted the middle school girl about the drugs. Explained that I cannot have drugs in my vehicle. At this point I am figuring all these girls are minors- if I get pulled over- I am the adult- maybe I am now responsible. She claimed she smoked it and that was the smell- However there is a big difference between smoking it and having it on you. My car REAKED OF it. I could not drive for hours after that, as I had to get my car aired out. How do we handle a situation like this? They are minors, I couldn't just pull over and drop them off??? I lost out big that night--- They as well gave me a very bad rating. I literally dropped from all 5 star ratings to a 4.74- How is that possible on one rating. UGH>>>


But you probably netted $6 so it was worth it. 

I'd strongly consider in this scenario terminating the ride and immediately contact uber about the passenger and say exactly what happened so that you actually have some documentation of the event in case the girls get nasty in some way. We are not paid enough to be drug mules.

If anybody won't get out of your car immediately, simply get out yourself, take the keys, and immediately call 911 so that you're not still in the car with them.



Dchap08 said:


> No one risks me in my vehicle. Only exception I make is weed from a legit dispensary. Being a patient myself, I have no issue with a legal person getting legal weed.
> 
> Any other situation, if I had the slightest hint of drugs or a deal going down, I have no issue bringing them right where they belong. The nearest cop car or station.


Changing your route to bring them to the cops is a no-no. You're essentially at this point engaging in an arrest and it's not a good idea. Kick them out of the car, cancel the ride. Then contact uber and/or call 911 if you think they deserve it.

---------

Remember though if you KNOW that they are getting drugs, and now you're driving them around, you are now engaged in your own felony. Big deal, do not want that on your record. I tend not to like strangers making me complicit in felonies, but that's just me. In fact the more I think about it if this happened to me in addition to kicking them out I would call 911 immediately. Anybody picking up drugs in my car and thinks I'll just go along with it has another thing coming.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Drug dealers not gonna tell you that they have drugs on them. they are not going to tell you that they are dropping off drugs. If you get pulled over and the police search the car I bet you the drug dealer will hide all the drugs behind your seat in the back and claim that he knows nothing about it. In the meanwhile your car gets confiscated until it's all sorted out and Who knows how long it will take to sort it out and you're without a car. If you do get your car back you have to pay impounding fees and towing fees .


----------



## RideshareAR (Jan 23, 2018)

JDawg1990 said:


> A dash cam is your best friend I have my vehicle under surveillance. It can see the pax at any angle from the time they approach the door to opening the door and the back hatch. I drive a Prius in my area it's beneficiary. But at night time I have changing led lights that help with the camera to it makes the pax think it's a party car but it's more of a safety feature for me.


Hello, what are you using for sercuty setup?


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

WING said:


> One time I had someone left a candy wrapping paper at the back seat and then I did not know it was weed, I just put inside the trash can underneath my own seat. Unfortunately I was being pulled over and being asked by the police if I smoked weed. I said no and then I got down from my car to let him investigate. He found the candy paper and said what was that, I said I don't know. He said I was lying and I was almost crying, I said someone left that inside my car, must be the passenger........then he tested my eyes with a pen pointing to different directions......eventually he let me go but since then I did not driver for Uber for more than a year.....lol


Never let cops search your car


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Only issue is that nobody has left any in the car for me. Although, I did find a one hitter and a coke dealer asked me to be his personal driver...which I refused. 
Another time, a guy asked if he could put a small brown bag in the trunk. Way too small (no bigger than an iPad) but I didn’t think about it and said yes. When I opened the trunk I could smell the weed.


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

RideshareAR said:


> Hello, what are you using for sercuty setup?


RGB LED Pod lights


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

uberron73 said:


> What do you mean I can't be a uber driver because I worry about this stuff. Are U a uber driver? If so, you don't ever think about this stuff urself? It's a serious topic. I know nothing's is gonna get resolved by taking about it but it's a good topic. I just with there were sumthing uber would do to assure us a safe transaction without losing everything. That's all


Honestly, I don't sweat things like that. There are many people who are beyond obvious that they were carrying weed on them, many even smelled like weed. I've even been on obvious small drug runs. But Uber/Lyft have this thing called a Waybill, and if I'm pulled over, I have no affiliation. Don't ask, don't care, ignorance. The thing is, I REALLY don't know for sure, and as a driver, I have no right to search through their personal belongings. If a cop asks, I don't even have to lie. I just show them the Waybill. "I'm the driver, I picked them up, I didn't find anything amiss, and I had no reason to ask."


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

WING said:


> One time I had someone left a candy wrapping paper at the back seat and then I did not know it was weed, I just put inside the trash can underneath my own seat. Unfortunately I was being pulled over and being asked by the police if I smoked weed. I said no and then I got down from my car to let him investigate. He found the candy paper and said what was that, I said I don't know. He said I was lying and I was almost crying, I said someone left that inside my car, must be the passenger........then he tested my eyes with a pen pointing to different directions......eventually he let me go but since then I did not driver for Uber for more than a year.....lol


Be safe, always throw your trash out the window

Also, cops can't root through your trash or any such thing UNLESS YOU LET THEM


----------

